# Which Compact Car has the Worst Depreciation?



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

How about a mid-90's Ford Taurus? Maybe a late '80's Volvo? :thumbup:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

I would say your son needs to take public transportation for awhile.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Dave 330i said:


> Which Compact Car has the Worst Depreciation?


http://edmunds.com/reviews/list/top10/99270/article.html



> Top 10 Cars With the Worst Residual Value
> Date Posted 05-07-2003
> The percentage following the car is the total amount of depreciation that takes place over five years and 15,000 miles per year. The bigger the number, the worse it is. Keep in mind that the depreciation percentages are based on the national TMV price plus typical options plus destination charge.
> 
> ...


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> I would say your son needs to take public transportation for awhile.


 :stupid:

After reading about his history, I wouldn't spend a dime on his transportation. I would make him buy his own transportation if he didn't want to ride a bike or take the bus.


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

Be smart, and don't buy him anything.

My parents did that for me (or didn't? hehe) and I had to work to get some junker that I took good care of. After that I got a Millenia and then my RX-8. I have paid for all cars on my own and it's taught me to care for my vehicle and how I drive it.

You don't make kids responsible and good drivers by giving them cars or money. Just my $.02.


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

Dave 330i said:


> the only things available here are trucks and suburbans.


 :nono: Now now, I think I saw a Honda Accord the other day.....

:angel:


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

1995 Chevy S10 extended cab... just sold mine the other day for $3500... great for going to college (in fact, a co-ed bought it) because you can carry your junk in the bed, and the extended cab give you extra room to carry some stuff inside (books, gym equipment and what not) but not enough room to carry a bunch of people(which at a young age, usually leads to trouble)... two people and some stuff, and that's it... Mine was a 6-cyl with stick, buy your son a 4-cyl auto version as penance for his misdeeds... They are actually quite cheap, and repairs are usually not to expensive (and can be had anywhere)...


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

Get him a very used Volvo. early 90s. It's obvious he needs a very safe car.


----------



## elbert (Mar 28, 2002)

Get him one of these; he just might take the bus instead


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

DO NOT get him another car. He's been lucky so far. How much more of a demonstration do you need that he is not capable of handling the responsibility of driving? How are you going to feel when he kills himself or someone else with his reckless driving?

He's young. Walking, riding a bicycle, taking the bus, or bumming rides with friends seems like a much safer way for him to get around. Besides shouldn't his priority be studying and not running around all over the place.


----------



## GregD (Feb 5, 2003)

Dave 330i said:


> He has no money. He realized that he didn't earned the new car. Now he wants to buy himself a motorcycle, but he knows that I don't want him with a motorcycle. So, I have to get him a car. The other problem is he is in LA, and I'm in Houston. I could buy him a cheap transportation car here and drive it back, but the only things available here are trucks and suburbans. He doesn't know how to buy a used car in LA.


Don't let him get a motorcycle. Saw this in off topic.
http://zrxoa.org/03Z1Rthreads/hitandrun.htm


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

I can't believe you're even considering giving him a dime for anything other than public transportation. If he needs a car so bad he should have thought of that before he destroyed what was essentially yours. :tsk:

Do him a favor and let him learn how to pay for it himself.

--SONET


----------



## Bob330Ci (Oct 15, 2002)

Buy him a bus pass. 

B.

EDIT: Actually, I had a car through most of college, but left it in storage with minimal insurnace most of the time because I simply didn't need it. I insured it during the summers.


----------



## marcio (Apr 29, 2004)

A 10-year old Toyota Corolla. Just saw one outside with a for sale sign for $1,500 and it reminded me of this thread. Cheap, reliable, ugly, slow, and relatively safe. Perfect for your college student IMO.


----------



## qu4ttro (Feb 7, 2004)

Given the driving history of your son, I think that if you do decide to buy him a car, that crashworthiness would be the top feature that you should be looking for. Just my $0.02.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Get him this instead:










:rofl: :rofl: :bustingup


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

3LOU5 said:


> Get him this instead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Even that is too nice - he should get a generic model from WalMart or Target some other pos like that! :lmao:L


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

3LOU5 said:


> Get him this instead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Even that is too nice - he should get a generic model from WalMart or Target some other pos like that! :lmao:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

I have to second what everyone else is saying. If he's really proven himself to be that unsafe a driver, let him get a job and earn a car for himself. Then he'll be more likely to appreciate what he has.


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

after using glue to put back together many many teenagers on motorcycles, please do not let him buy one. Esxpecially with that kind of driving history.

Cheap is good, but get a car with ABS and airbag. Get an automatic so the fun is taken out of driving for a while and make him pay the insurance and/or payments on thecar.

Also, some driving lessons (driving school) might be in order. 

Taken out one too many spleens in guys with a knack for driving hard! Don't let it be your son. 

Volvo 240 sounds nice.


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

Jever said:


> Oh, and don't let him get a motorcycle. If he can't drive a car then he's just going to kill himself on a bike.


No doubt!

And it seems like the best thing you can do is send him BACK to driver's school since it seems like he has no ability to drive whatsoever. If not, the '92 Civic will be just like the '02 Focus, wrecked...


----------



## rdollie (Aug 6, 2003)

Good God!

Put the boy in an early 90s Volvo 240. It's a VERY safe and reliable car with a simple 4 banger (don't get him the turbo version.) The 4-cylinder in this car is a DIY dream with plenty of space in the engine bay and really quite cheap to maintain. Also, the early 90s 240 (the last years they were made) came with ABS and airbag as I recall.

It's safe and slow (just enough power to get on the highway but you wouldn't even want to challenge the slammed Civics in this heavy brick.)

Also, the 240 rides quite high - a few inches higher than most sedans so he'll have better sight lines.



Dave 330i said:


> My son banged up his 2002 Focus SVT, grandparent paid $8K for repair. Now he rolled and totaled it, but didn't get hurt. Previously, he totaled my mule Festiva during one of his midnight joy rides before he was 16. He also banged up the van.  He ain't getting another new car from me.  I am buying the cheapest and the ugliest economical compact car on earth so he can communte to school in the Fall. Ok, guys, what shall it be?


----------



## Fzara2000 (Jan 22, 2004)

GregD said:


> Don't let him get a motorcycle. Saw this in off topic.
> http://zrxoa.org/03Z1Rthreads/hitandrun.htm


 :bawling: 

I know i'm swaying the forum in a different direction, but after reading that, I am completely speechless. I simply cannot believe what things happen to good people after reading that.


----------

